
Ask HN: Is there any tech event/conference/seminar I can view online? - aladine
Due to the spreading of Covid-19, many events&#x2F;tech conferences are switching to online this year. Could you share with me some links so I can view right now.
======
ryanchants
Women in Tech Slack Group is tracking some in a google doc:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/u/1/d/1IKXAcDoYnWNpuFaD...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/u/1/d/1IKXAcDoYnWNpuFaDYkn_aplDZ5fRI0bJNWah0rGFO5E/htmlview#gid=0)

~~~
aladine
Thanks, this is a great list for me.

------
aladine
Hashicorp has a virtual seminar day on 7th April:
[https://www.hashicorp.com/webinars/hashicorp-virtualdays-
apa...](https://www.hashicorp.com/webinars/hashicorp-virtualdays-apac-
april2020/)

------
superdeeda
All Day DevOps is happening on 17 April: [https://www.alldaydevops.com/spring-
break](https://www.alldaydevops.com/spring-break)

------
buboard
Neuromatch was a resounding success a few days ago. Yoshua bengio had a talk
too. You can find the recordings on youtube

